# Need help identifying Ford Tractor



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

HELP PLEASE!!! I recently inherited an older Ford 4000 tractor. The main problem I have is that I don't have a manual on it and am having trouble finding any info online and what I have found is confusing the life out of me. Hopefully someone can help. What I do know is that it has a 3 cylinder diesel in it. The numbers I have found are as follows:
Engine right side below injector pump: C5nn6015 with 7015 under that

Transmission right side: C5NN7005 AB

Right side behind starter (bell housing): 7527 with B839956 below that

Left side bell housing: 7515B with 7018 below that

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have had Farmalls in the past but this is my first ford and am confused and borderline frusterated:flame:


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Huntinfamily said:


> HELP PLEASE!!! I recently inherited an older Ford 4000 tractor. The main problem I have is that I don't have a manual on it and am having trouble finding any info online and what I have found is confusing the life out of me. Hopefully someone can help. What I do know is that it has a 3 cylinder diesel in it. The numbers I have found are as follows:
> Engine right side below injector pump: C5nn6015 with 7015 under that
> 
> Transmission right side: C5NN7005 AB
> ...


You should have 3 rows of numbers/letters, behind the starter, on that 4000.

I'm looking for the chart that breaks iit down and will post a link

It may need scrubbed real good to see the letters.


Here is the number breakdown.

http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/codes_short2.html


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

If you are looking for a manual these are not priced too bad.

It's all there, but the document is not searchable, so you will do a lot of scrolling to get where you need (913 pages).

Ford Tractor Shop Manual CD 2000 3000 4000 5000 7000 Agricultural Repair Service | eBay

There are other ones out there too.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. I tried to find the first row of numbers behind the starter and can't make anything out. Will try scrubbing it tomorrow. There was alot of paint over the numbers I did find and had to use a wire brush to see them.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

is it the old style 4000 like the 800 and 900 style or the new style with a flat front and pull out plastic grill. mine's the newer version and the model and serial numbers are on a tag under the battery cover. on the right side (as you sit on it) there will be two levers that when turned allow half the side of the tractor to lift up exposing the battery. tag is on the inside of that cover.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Try this :cowboy: TractorData.com Ford 4000 tractor information


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Beware as well that many times on this series tractor, previous owners will have changed things. The tractor came from the factory equipped many different ways throughout its production run. All interchangeable. Owners would break a part, and swap out the parts from another onto it. So it is not at all uncommon to find the remains of the preheaters, along ether injection, etc.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

I looked under the battery side of the Hood and couldn't find a tag. I will try to post a pic tonight when I get home from work


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

rancher1913 said:


> is it the old style 4000 like the 800 and 900 style or the new style with a flat front and pull out plastic grill. mine's the newer version and the model and serial numbers are on a tag under the battery cover. on the right side (as you sit on it) there will be two levers that when turned allow half the side of the tractor to lift up exposing the battery. tag is on the inside of that cover.


The newer 4000 series, are always 3 cylinder, gas or diesel engines.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Huntinfamily said:


> I looked under the battery side of the Hood and couldn't find a tag. I will try to post a pic tonight when I get home from work


Many of those tags (including mine) are long gone. Scrub behind the starter, on the flywheel housing, for the 3 rows of numbers/letters. They may be covered in paint, as they are not that deep.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

OK. Finally found the missing set of numbers. Had to use a piece of paper and pencil to "rub" them, because they were so faint. It's a '79 and from the links you guys previously provided I was able to find all the info I needed. Thank you very very much. Here is a pic of the Tractor with my not very happy Wife.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Huntinfamily said:


> OK. Finally found the missing set of numbers. Had to use a piece of paper and pencil to "rub" them, because they were so faint. It's a '79 and from the links you guys previously provided I was able to find all the info I needed. Thank you very very much. Here is a pic of the Tractor with my not very happy Wife.


Of coures she is not happy. Now she has a little competition. 

Those are well built tractors.

Have fun.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Unless some sheet metal has been changed its looks more like a 69


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Just those hoods with the vents are from the late 60's. By the early 70's they were smooth sided. It'd be an easy thing to swap.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Think according to the link i posted 1975 was the last year they built them :awh: Could be a bad link ??


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a '68 ford 4000 light industrial. Shop manual an parts guide are on order so I'll be able to answer in a few days on it. Everything AI've ever read on the last year for the 3 cly was 75. Serial number should also be on a tag on the inside of the right hand hood panel. My '68 does not have the louvers in the hood but the industrial sheet metal may be different.

TractorData.com Ford 4000 tractor information


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Typo Typo Typo......69 not 79. Thanks for all the help. Ordered the manual on Amazon today.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I have the shop manual too I think these were some of the best tractors Ford built from the 601 threw the 4000 series .Mine has a loader and canopy on it .

From what i have seen they hold their value real well too .:clap:


----------

